# Bind "not a valid number" [solved]

## nobspangle

I'm trying to get a reverse mapping setup for a small network

I'm getting errors on loading the zone file

The error says

 *Quote:*   

> Jun 26 18:02:50 [named] dns_rdata_fromtext: pri/192.168.2.rev:4: near '{': not a valid number
> 
> Jun 26 18:02:50 [named] zone 2.168.192.IN-ADDR.ARPA/IN: loading master file pri/192.168.2.rev: not a valid number

 

The zone file in question

```
$ORIGIN 2.168.192.IN-ADDR.ARPA.

$TTL 1h                 

@       IN        SOA     ns2.mydomain.com. admin.mydomain.com. {

                        2004062602      ; serial

                        1h              ; refresh

                        15M            ; retry

                        3W             ; expire

                        1h )            ; ttl

        IN      NS      ns2.mydomain.com.   

21     IN      PTR     www.mydomain.com.   

1       IN      PTR     router.mydomain.com.
```

I've just changed the domain names, everything else is identical.Last edited by nobspangle on Sat Jun 26, 2004 5:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kezzla

This line:

```
@       IN        SOA     ns2.mydomain.com. admin.mydomain.com. { 

```

Should look like:

```
@       IN        SOA     ns2.mydomain.com. admin.mydomain.com. (
```

You have a { instead of a (.

----------

## nobspangle

Thanks,

somebody should sort out that putty font, I've been staring at it for ages.

----------

## kezzla

I suggest changing the default font to "Lucida Console" and the size to 11.

I LOVE IT THAT WAY !!!

----------

